# Internet connection DSL having issues, not good



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a DSL ( direct service line ) through my land line phone.
Has worked real well for me to use for my internet connection.
So last Wednesday morning, it stopped working for 2 days. Got a
phone tech here Saturday morning and it took 3.5 hours and
everything in and outside. from the house to the road
connection is now all new. Still having issues though.
Lots of timing outs, errors, etc.
Thinking it's the main cable on the road, so will need a cable
tech to do that. Still waiting though. The tech that was here
calls each day now to see how things are going for me. He
has to wait till Friday for his boss to get back, to expedite
getting the cable guy here.
Neighbor at end of road, had phone problems and internet issues
for a week. That took a cable guy to fix that.
Today I am doing a written log of all the issues I am having.
Not sure what else I can do.
Yes I am using the connection that I do have, but forget me
trying to get on some other sites. It's just a bear to get anywhere.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I can't speak for NY. I've had the same problems in WV. The issue was buried phone cables installed in the 70's. As the issue continued off and on for over five years i learned that a formal, written complaint, is the only way to force the phone company to replace THEIR faulty buried cable. Telephone complaints in WV DO NOT count against the phone company, We eventually ended up before an administrative law judge since in WV a formal complaint is a lawsuit. The phone company spent $300,000 fixing the problem. I hope you don't have Frontier as your provider.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I can speak for New York we had DSL from our land line phone company for years. We also had many issues for a long time . We were told because we live so far in the country they could or would not spend the money to fix the buried cable. It was as good as it was ever going to be. Recently Spectrum cable became available and we switched. So far so good.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

ladytoysdream said:


> I have a DSL ( direct service line )


Digital Subscriber Line, actually (not that it matters).

Check around to see if there are any wireless ISP's that can get service to you. If you have an option, I'd suggest switching if they don't get the DSL fixed very soon.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I asked about Spectrum. Not available in my area yet. But a mile down the road yes.

Asked about AT&T and they want 70 a month for 2 years, and then it goes to 60 $.
That would be land line and internet. I told them I needed to think about that.
We have direct TV off a dish system currently.

Been with Verizon phone forever. Same phone number since early 70's for the hubby.

Phone cable here is underground till it gets to our driveway. Then last mile on the
road, it is on the poles. Road dead ends in the winter at the neighbors.

This was annoying this morning. We had no electric for 1/2 hour. I tried to call
hubby on the trac fone from house, he was in garage, and it said no connection.
Like what ?? Then electric came back on and I had cell phone again. Sigh.

We are only 3 miles from the nearest village. And just over 1 mile from the nearest
main road. So yes we are rural but not that far out.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

ladytoysdream said:


> I asked about Spectrum... Asked about AT&T


OK, but are there any _WIRELESS_ internet providers near you? They're going to be mostly small local companies, so you're going to have to look around locally to find them.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

ladytoysdream said:


> I have a DSL ( direct service line ) through my land line phone.
> Has worked real well for me to use for my internet connection.
> So last Wednesday morning, it stopped working for 2 days. Got a
> phone tech here Saturday morning and it took 3.5 hours and
> ...


Get mind from Dish. It works very well . One problem is when it is cloudy a lot it does not come in. I had phone land line years ago. It was out half the time. I live out in the country so dish is all i can get here that works.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I did call one of the places in town that fixes computers and asked what they
would suggest for a internet line. All he could think of was Spectrum.

I do like Verizon service . I just will have to get more demanding with them.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

ladytoysdream said:


> I did call one of the places in town that fixes computers and asked what they
> would suggest for a internet line. All he could think of was Spectrum.
> 
> I do like Verizon service . I just will have to get more demanding with them.


You'll need to enlarge your rectal capacity. The man who came out and "fixed" your wire and connections around the house was part of the smoke brigade. Check to see if NY allows formal complaints. If you want to get something really fixed, it's the only way. The cable guy is part of the smoke brigade too. If he's union talk to him. He'll tell you the truth if you swear yourself to secrecy. In the buried cable there's a multitude of paired wires. Some are dead. Some are faulty. Some are in use. Some are spares. All he can do is check the cables for continuity and switch you to a pair that's better. The phone companies have a lot of air core cables buried across the country. The cables invariably go bad when water gets into the space around the pairs. If you've heard static on your phone,, that's most likely a water issue.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladytoysdream said:


> Asked about AT&T and they want 70 a month for 2 years, and then it goes to 60 $.


Actually, I'm using AT&T. That may seem strange since I have high speed DSL & cable available in Las Vegas, even fiber service, but I got in on a good deal. AT&T offered their Mobley wireless device for $20/month, and the device was free if I committed to a 2-year agreement. I did, but I see it as a commitment for them to provide service to me for $20/mo. Service for a similar device device is now $70/month.

At any rate I get terrific service for $20. Here is a speedtest result for my Mobley.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> ladytoysdream said: ↑
> Asked about AT&T and they want 70 a month for 2 years, and then it goes to 60 $.


Ask your provider about "tethering" through your cell phone.
That's what I'm doing now and it's light years ahead of the crappy dial up I had before.
I just connect the charging cable to a USB port on my PC and click a couple of things on the phone.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Phone guy did say, the company does not care about the old tech customers any more.
They like the wireless customers better.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I used to have dial up for quite some time.
Finally the DSL line got put in , on our road.

This tethering sounds interesting.......time for some research...


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I found this in searching.
( An intimate way to share the Android phone’s digital cellular connection is to connect the phone directly to a computer and activate tethering feature.  Not every Android phone has this capability.)

I went into settings on my android cell and I don't have this tethering feature listed.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladytoysdream said:


> I used to have dial up for quite some time.
> Finally the DSL line got put in , on our road.
> 
> This tethering sounds interesting.......time for some research...


I do typical cell phone style tethering with my AT&T Mobley device. It requires a router that has a USB port for a WAN connection. The most popular is the T-Mobile TM-AC1900 made by ASUS. That's what I use. I didn't need any special firmware. It worked right out of the box with no special configuration. They're not too expensive, particularly if you're willing to accept a used one (I bought mine used from eBay).

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=tm+ac+1900&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_sop=15


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Just talked to phone company rep, and she can see a problem with my main cable.
First person in 9 days of frustration for me, who see's what the problem is.
Cable repair person scheduled for Monday morning now.

So pages loading slow. And lots if error messages.

If I download a second browser, like firefox or chrome, would it help me to load
my pages faster ? If so, which browser ? 
Or because I have a slow loading time, is this a wise idea or bad for my current situation.
Would it download complete or not ?

Thanks for the replies, Appreciate it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladytoysdream said:


> If I download a second browser, like firefox or chrome, would it help me to load
> my pages faster ?


If the problem is with your Internet service I don't see how using an alternate browser would help.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ladytoysdream said:


> Phone guy did say, the company does not care about the old tech customers any more.
> They like the wireless customers better.


That's what they told me after the third trip out here to "fix" my problems.
I had them install a new jack just for the computer, and it hardly made any difference at all. 

We are about to ditch the land line altogether now that the cell connection has proven to be reliable.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

You're lucky DSL is available. I get cell or satellite internet only. You problem is the line. They'll switch you to an alternate pair and you'll be good.

Jeff


----------

